# call back for no heat



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We just got called back to a job we finished a few weeks ago. There was no power and no heat. Now there is. Screws popped. At least we'll get paid to fix them!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

At least there was quite a view across the street if you get what I mean!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We just got called back to a job we finished a few weeks ago. There was no power and no heat. Now there is. Screws popped. At least we'll get paid to fix them!


at a new how now with no heat ...I told him I need heat LOL:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The garage in this house, which has no heat, is fine, just the interior space. Caused peaking in the seams, and the screws will need scraped, spotted, and sanded. We would've taken care of it yesterday, but we were equipped to hang.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

When are the GC ever going to learn taping in cold = a big mess? I have a assisted living to start next week I will have heat but the ceilings won't be insulated. Freshly poured concrete within the last month. Told the GC that the ceilings will probably look like a ice rink up there if it gets any colder out his reply was he wasn't worried about it. I hate taping when the tape freeze dries and doubt i will start this one till ceiling is insulated, maybe the walls. I mentioned to him to bring their commercial dehumidifiers. Well maybe I shouldn't worry it will take a few days to get the infloor heat up to operating temp, I think they are going to bypass the boiler and hook it directly up to their ground thawing equipment.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> At least there was quite a view across the street if you get what I mean!


 SHEEP? Yous got no pics?? :blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Was definitely a creature! We were told she's poison, but a man can dream! As for the pics, my phone was in the truck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> The garage in this house, which has no heat, is fine, just the interior space. Caused peaking in the seams, and the screws will need scraped, spotted, and sanded. We would've taken care of it yesterday, but we were equipped to hang.


Are you guys cold like Canada, down there in penn state already

just a question of curiosity, did the rockers use coarse or fine threaded screws well installing the drywall ????


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When we were doing that job, it was cool and damp, not cold. Cool enough that you wanted something with long sleeves in the morning. Also, we've had some heavy frosts already. I think we may have gotten hit by the remnants of a tropical storm, nothing severe just a good rain.

As for the screws, coarse thread 1-1/4" for 1/2" board, 1-5/8" for 5/8" board.... normally.

The hangers hung the house, P.A. and I hung the garage. The garage has no heat, doesn't have the garage door yet, and the screws are fine... for now!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> We just got called back to a job we finished a few weeks ago. There was no power and no heat. Now there is. Screws popped. At least we'll get paid to fix them!


Every job i do has no heat!!!! No power nothing!!!! The out come of that is it takes 2-4 weeks per house!!! Its not ideal but they can ram it if they think i am running a genny!!!!:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Speaking of heat, started a large home over a week and a half ago no heat. GC was going to hang his propane heater down in the basement where we didn't have any work to do but was unable to get to the job so I volunteered the use of my large LB white. Drug it up there ran a hose from the outside propane tank in. Since there was a regulator already on the outside tank I decided to remove the one I had on my heater. Big mistake, as I lit the pilot i noticed the flame burning much larger than normal didn't think much of it so as I was leaning down to see if the main flame was going to ignite I turned from pilot to on. Uff Dah lets just say most of my eyebrows are missing. One of my guys couldn't hardly stop laughing as the ball of fire blew around me. Found out after I installed my regulator back on the heater that the regulator out on the tank was a high pressure regulator. Lesson Learned check the regulator and don't stick your face down there to see if the thing is going to lite. To much pressure was blowing propane out where it wasn't suppose to be coming out.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have yet to see a house here have the a/c or heat on when doing the drywall. Honestly our climate is so humid we probably need it :yes: We don't see the lower temps most of you do however.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A.s rule of thumb. If the outside temp is or will drop below 60 F, it should have heat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> P.A.s rule of thumb. If the outside temp is or will drop below 60 F, it should have heat


:yes: READ THE BUCKET!!! It's sitting right there ! If you want I'll read it for ya!!!! Must maintain a temperature of 50 degrees or above during application. 

Now... for all the H/Os AND G/Cs out there I'll explain what maintain means. Constant ! Day @ night! AND!! Don't shut it down when I walk out the door ... DRYWALL.........DRY!!! Keep your drywall DRY!

BTW....I HATE SPRAY PAINTERS !!!!!!!!! With a passion!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> :yes: READ THE BUCKET!!! It's sitting right there ! If you want I'll read it for ya!!!! Must maintain a temperature of 50 degrees or above during application.
> 
> Now... for all the H/Os AND G/Cs out there I'll explain what maintain means. Constant ! Day @ night! AND!! Don't shut it down when I walk out the door ... DRYWALL.........DRY!!! Keep your drywall DRY!


I told the last GC I did a house for that its garage was looking better than the rest, because the house was being kept too cool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I told the last GC I did a house for that its garage was looking better than the rest, because the house was being kept too cool.


Garages get plenty of air flow ..Where the house tends to stay a bit stuffy. Ya open the house up during the day while your working for air dry ,,but half to close her down when ya leave to keep the nights cold and moisture out .. I have a dehumidifier running in a new home right now...And it has a tendency to over flow at times :whistling2: I should not have to sit here and worry about drying the house out !

I AM NOT THE G/C! WHY? WHY? Should I do his job for him?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh WELL.. It's that time of year... Deal with it!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

OH 2BUCK!!!
That's the way a mini baker should look!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

-3 here this morning!!! And still no heat!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We are doing 2 parking garages up North, showed up yesterday and our heaters were gone:furious: The plastic that was up to keep the heat was all muffed up , flappin in the breeze and its in the twenties. Why is it as soon as the tapers leave all hell breaks loose. I think other trades get mad seeing me in my shorts and t shirt sweating my balls off and they are so bundled up they cant even bend over .


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Hard to believe it's that cold already....It was sunshine, blue skies and 72 around Memphis last week and this week for the most part. Last year we got snow in October lol...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hear that wind? 40 degrees I cant feel my toes!!!!! Wind gust at around 40 MPH...And the G/C asked me ..Do think that mud will freeze in the bucket? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking NAW! That's not the problem were gonna have here you stupid mother [email protected]#$!!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knmSOW29FPo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't believe you guys are using fossil fuel heaters to try and dry / heat jobs. That's a big no no. Right on the box, 'DO NOT USE FOSSIL FUEL HEAT'

no heat, no work, that simple. 220v electric box heaters are a must if the furnace is not hooked up.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I can't believe you guys are using fossil fuel heaters to try and dry / heat jobs. That's a big no no. Right on the box, 'DO NOT USE FOSSIL FUEL HEAT'
> 
> no heat, no work, that simple. 220v electric box heaters are a must if the furnace is not hooked up.


Your preaching to the choir ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I can't believe you guys are using fossil fuel heaters to try and dry / heat jobs. That's a big no no. Right on the box, 'DO NOT USE FOSSIL FUEL HEAT'
> 
> no heat, no work, that simple. 220v electric box heaters are a must if the furnace is not hooked up.


I agree with you 100%, but it's not that a statement on the side of a mud box made builders change their minds. It was because Complete subdivisions burned to the ground, and workers dying of Carbon monoxide poisoning that brought on change about fossil fuel heating.

I started out in this trade as a rocker, and if you cried for heat, they considered you a suck tit. So alot of rockers would get their own propane heaters to take the chill off the air. Well the tapers never started a house until the furnace got hooked up.(thats why this freezing cold canuck eventually became a taper:whistling2

Then the mechanical trades began to say the warranty on the furnace would be void because of all the drywall dust. Thats when the on slot of propane heat hit a high. Till the billion dollar insurance claims from fire and death became a issue from fossil fuel use, the insurance companies and government stepped in and implemented new laws..........

So I can get why guys use gas heat/salamanders to heat their jobs, we were there before. Unfortunately, it takes one of us poor working slobs to die on the job to see change. Or worst of all, some builder/GC loses his job to fire, and his insurance rates go up. A kick in their wallet is the only thing that opens their eyes up


----------

